# Livery Yards- Aylesbury/Berkhamsted



## robthecob (27 May 2013)

here. 

My life's taking anew direction, all positive but it involves a move down to Berkhamsted. In preparation for this I placed a very honest loan advert for my horse and she went away a month ago. Well it seems we are just meant to be together as 5 weeks later she is coming back. It's an inconvenience but its not the horses fault. 

However what was a non horsey move now involves finding somewhere for my girly to live. Work is Aylesbury, home is berkhamsted  we only hack so that's my top requirement, somewhere with really good hacking. I don't need arenas or jumps I just want the best countryside 

I'll obviously go do the normal drive round tack shops but does anyone have any places to try?


----------



## Spottyappy (28 May 2013)

Do you need full/part or DIY?


----------



## robthecob (29 May 2013)

DIY with the option of services if needed


----------



## Spottyappy (29 May 2013)

Pm'd you as dont want to give out people's details on public forum.


----------



## Mancha (31 May 2013)

Do you need a stable? We have grass livery available if you can cope without a stable for the summer?


----------



## sport horse (5 June 2013)

Try Haresfoot Farm Livery just outside Berkhamsted. Direct access to good hacking, good turnout etc.


----------

